# Looking for land to lease/club to join



## Richard M. Barth (Dec 18, 2009)

Four law enforcement Officers are looking for 300-400 ac to lease within approximately 2-300 miles from Jacksonville Fl. Would like land to have hardwood bottoms and/or river bottoms.


----------

